# flexdrive repo recovery notification in sf bay area



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

How quickly does flexdrive repo the car once they give warning of recovery?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

1-5 days


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

NoCaliDriver said:


> How quickly does flexdrive repo the car once they give warning of recovery?


How long from not paying did you get that message?

I was debating returning it or just waiting for them to come get it


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

It's paid up. But they started sending me these messages about 5 days ago:
Action required: Issues with your Express Drive rental




 
 ​
 













*Your rental is unable to renew.*
Here's what you should prioritize to ensure you can continue earning with Lyft Express Drive:​







*Overdue*
Your rental is overdue for return. Please return your rental immediately.​


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

NoCaliDriver said:


> It's paid up. But they started sending me these messages about 5 days ago:
> Action required: Issues with your Express Drive rental
> 
> 
> ...


Continue earning with expressdrive by returning your vehicle!!!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

They want these vehicles back in every 28 days so they can perform the required services. (tires, oil change, etc.)

You agreed to this when you checked the vehicle out. Take the vehicle in and they will either service it or give you another vehicle to drive for the next 28 days.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They want these vehicles back in every 28 days so they can perform the required services. (tires, oil change, etc.)
> 
> You agreed to this when you checked the vehicle out. Take the vehicle in and they will either service it or give you another vehicle to drive for the next 28 days.


Or better yet... Wise up and quit working as a slave.... It's up to you...


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They want these vehicles back in every 28 days so they can perform the required services. (tires, oil change, etc.)
> 
> You agreed to this when you checked the vehicle out. Take the vehicle in and they will either service it or give you another vehicle to drive for the next 28 days.


Hertz requires a 28 day inspection

Flexdrive does not....had it for 7 months and nobody has seen it and ive put 50 k miles on it. I take it to pepboys and valvoline for service, and safelite for broken window all paid for by lyft, and still nobody has seen it


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

G.S.M. said:


> Hertz requires a 28 day inspection
> 
> Flexdrive does not....had it for 7 months and nobody has seen it and ive put 50 k miles on it. I take it to pepboys and valvoline for service, and safelite for broken window all paid for by lyft, and still nobody has seen it


He posts that this is a Lyft Express Drive Rental? Does anyone else have Express Drive Rentals other than Hertz or Avis?


----------

